# Participating Bimmerfest Vendors & Sponsors...



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *(Er, on second thought - I still have to go back home and face the Chancellor of the Exchequer - maybe I shouldn't bring too  much money! :rofl: )*


Bring plenty of money. Buy a bribe for the Chancellor of the Exchequer. Perhaps a new BMW would be a suitable bribe. :lmao:

-Peter


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *We had a few planning meetings, and we realized that
> our BimmerFest vendors really help make the event what it is.
> 
> My concern really was the wild and crazy donut-spinning,
> ...


I have heard of stuff like this happening, and while i agree, it may detract from the event as a whole, what about sanctioning this as a possible event? Such as a burnout contest or a donut contest? Being from SB, I realize that finding a location may be troublesome, but its just an idea. 
A lot of the aftermarket tuning community enjoys 'drifting', and 'burnouts' and stuff. Just providing an outlet for that might...make it happen a lot less. We wouldnt want 'some' boneheads to ruin it for everyone else by getting us in trouble.

Just an idea Jon.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*Would anyone like a representative from Meguiar's there?*

Hi all,

I would be glad to answer questions and demonstrate products.

Mike Phillips

Meguiar's Inc.

1-800-854-8073 ext. 189


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Would anyone like a representative from Meguiar's there?*



Mike Phillips said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I would be glad to answer questions and demonstrate products.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the BimmerFest Forums Mike!!!

:bow:

Thanks so much for yours and Meguiar's generosity!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*Thank you!*

I spoke with Sara Cutter and she told me I could pretty much do whatever I wanted?

What I have done at shows in Oregon, (where I'm from), is to find a black or dark colored car in REALLY bad shape, (neglected paint), and then tape it off, right down the middle, and polish-out one half, and then demonstrate on the other half for the show.

After the show, I can finish the other half for the owner.

Would anybody like to see this?

Mike Phillips

Meguiar's Inc.

1-800-854-8073 ext. 189


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Thanks you!*



Mike Phillips said:


> *I spoke with Sara Cutter and she told me I could pretty much do whatever I wanted?
> 
> What I have done at shows in Oregon, (where I'm from), is to find a black or dark colored car in REALLY bad shape, (neglected paint), and then tape it off, right down the middle, and polish-out one half, and then demonstrate on the other half for the show.
> 
> ...


awesome :thumbup:

want to try it on my car?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*I'm open to any suggested cars*

I recently put on a clinic for the Zone 8 Porsche club and tried my hardest to find a black Porsche with neglected and abused paint for the demonstration.

To Porsche owners credit... I could not find one 

Since I live and work in Irvine, CA it would help if the car were close to me.

I usually spend at least two full days polishing out just the paint on a car for show.

So if the car is in Santa Barbara it will take more planning to accomplish.

But... like I said... I'm open.

I like the challenge of turning a diamond in the ruff into a glistening gemstone, so I don't mind putting out a little effort for the right car.

I would prefer a BMW since this is a BMW event, but if no one else cares I would be open to anything.

I really like pre-1973 Detroit iron, like in muscle cars etc. I recently found a 1967 Mustang in excellent original condition with badly neglected paint, but I don't think the owner will want to drive it to Santa Barbara for the event.

But you get the idea.

For me... it's all about the paint... not the car.

Cars I have used in the past range from Mercedes-Benz, GTO, Corvettes and even a 1934 Chevrolet Coupe (34 Chevy was black lacquer with white overspray all over it)

If anyone has a candidate... let me know.

Mike Phillips

1-800-854-8073 ext. 189

Home e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Thank you!*



Mike Phillips said:


> *I spoke with Sara Cutter and she told me I could pretty much do whatever I wanted?
> 
> What I have done at shows in Oregon, (where I'm from), is to find a black or dark colored car in REALLY bad shape, (neglected paint), and then tape it off, right down the middle, and polish-out one half, and then demonstrate on the other half for the show.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike and Jon, my '95 "Black" 540 would be perfect for this.
And beings that I am already a "Big" Meguiar's fan, I think that this would be great.
It's about due, my last strip down and "Medallion" job was about 5 months ago, let me know if you would be interested in doing my car and I won't "Medallion" it before I drive down. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*Looks like you've hit the big time!*

Congrats to all involved.

Hey Keith,

About your black BMW,

Your car sounds like it will work fine, however, logistics may be a problem.

I live in Irvine, and you're in the San Francisco area?

I always spend two entire days on any car I detail for show.

When doing a Half & Half, that means, after the show&#8230; I have to coordinate doing the other half.

Therefore, while your car sounds like a good candidate, arranging time and location may be a problem.

(You don't want to drive around in a car that one half looks great while the other half is unfinished).

This morning I received an e-mail from someone here in Irvine with a black BMW in bad shape, I will try to look at this week.

If anyone else has a candidate for a Half & Half detail that I can use in the Meguiar's booth,

* and&#8230; lives in the Irvine or close surrounding areas,
* and&#8230; plans on going to Bimmerfest,

Shoot me an e-mail, or give me a call.

Mike Phillips

1-800-854-8073	ext. 189


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*I have a black BMW for the Bimmerfest!*

Thanks to everyone that sent me an e-mail or called to offer their car as a candidate.

There were many excellent cars offered, most of which could use a thorough cleaning and polishing.

The car that was chosen is a black 1991 (1990 build) e34 M5 with a clear coat finish.

This car fit all of the criteria,

It belongs to a local, (Irvine, CA) BMW enthusiast who is also the moderator for a BMW website

http://bmwe34m5.com

This finish has multiple isolated scratches, buffer swirl and cobweb-effect and the overall finish is dull and hazy. It could use a thorough cleaning, polishing, and waxing to restore its original showroom shine.

The car will be in the Meguiar's booth for you to see before and after as well as the products I used to detail the car.

See you at the Bimmerfest!

Thanks, again to all who volunteered their car&#8230;

Kind Regards,

Mike Phillips

1-800-854-8073	ext. 189


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mike Phillips said:


> *I have a black BMW for the Bimmerfest!*


Excellent!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: I have a black BMW for the Bimmerfest!*



Mike Phillips said:


> *Thanks to everyone that sent me an e-mail or called to offer their car as a candidate.
> 
> There were many excellent cars offered, most of which could use a thorough cleaning and polishing.
> 
> ...


 I wanted that to be my " Black E34" :bawling:

Now I have to do it, and Mike, you better not laugh! :banghead: 
Yea, I know :wahwah:


----------



## Mr. Smarty (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: I have a black BMW for the Bimmerfest!*



Mike Phillips said:


> *Thanks to everyone that sent me an e-mail or called to offer their car as a candidate.
> 
> There were many excellent cars offered, most of which could use a thorough cleaning and polishing.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey Race Fans! Teckademics is looking for Filmers to submit footage for our new movie! If you are interested let me know.

Bearimmer
www.teckademics.com


----------

